# Please stop picking up more than 4 pax!



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

Drivers need to stop picking up more than 4 pax on uberX, stop being desperate it's illegal. I'm tired of driving to a ping and have 5 people show up and say other drivers let them in. I drive uberXL but they request uberX and want to pay uberX rate FOH! That I show up in an XL vehicle to a X ping doesn't matter. If you are more than 4 expect to pay more or get out!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You can always just take them and then fare adjust them. Take a picture of them piling in your car or use your dashcam as evidence.

I dont doubt some drivers do it but I feel Pax lie. There is no incentive to pack your car with people unless there is an upfront tip.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Always email Uber if you have more that 4 pax, always works for me.

On Saturday I saw 6 people trying to squeeze in Camry , drivers eyes were very big lol...but he took 4


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

This happens to me every weekend. I don't even say anything when they jump in the van. Then when the trip is over I have it changed to an xl.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> This happens to me every weekend. I don't even say anything when they jump in the van. Then when the trip is over I have it changed to an xl.


It seems as this happens to me ALOT lately we also get this at the base I work for too.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

cubert said:


> Always email Uber if you have more that 4 pax, always works for me.
> 
> On Saturday I saw 6 people trying to squeeze in Camry , drivers eyes were very big lol...but he took 4


Sheesh in a Camry? LOL


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

DogPound said:


> Drivers need to stop picking up more than 4 pax on uberX, stop being desperate it's illegal. I'm tired of driving to a ping and have 5 people show up and say other drivers let them in. I drive uberXL but they request uberX and want to pay uberX rate FOH! That I show up in an XL vehicle to a X ping doesn't matter. If you are more than 4 expect to pay more or get out!


Sometimes you dont have to believe riders, they said oh the other driver picked my kids or the other driver picked five of us.,go by the rules .4 seatbelts means only 4 passengers,if you pick up more and something happens nobody will feel sorry for you.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I feel bad for XL drivers, any time I get too much luggage the PAX decides to cram in the backsit, I tell them that they need XL and cancel with excessive luggage.

I've met XL drivers that literally sleep at the airport to get rides.


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

I drive XL. When I get an Uber X ping and there are 5 or 6 riders, I say nothing. When I finish driving for the day I pull up that trip and use the help button and then click on "there were more than 4 riders". I always get the fare adjustment. 
If I get an XL ping and there are more than 6 riders, I keep the doors locked and tell them there are too many riders and to order another Uber. If you only take 6 of them, they will be pissed and give you a 1 star rating.


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

Every pax knows 4 is the limit. 

Every pax knows a driver taking 5 is breaking the rules of Uber as well as the local law.

Every pax hopes to have either a driver who is too timid to speak up, or who doesnt want to risk losing the fare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Well we have a thread of a poster bragging how he fit 7 people into his Prius


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I once took 5 thinking I could get an adjustment to the fare from x to xl. But since I have a car , the uber support just said we cant give youthe xl rate and cancel the trip next time.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I drive XL. When I get an Uber X ping and there are 5 or 6 riders, I say nothing. When I finish driving for the day I pull up that trip and use the help button and then click on "there were more than 4 riders". I always get the fare adjustment.
> If I get an XL ping and there are more than 6 riders, I keep the doors locked and tell them there are too many riders and to order another Uber. If you only take 6 of them, they will be pissed and give you a 1 star rating.


That's what I do too.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I got ticketed for this nonsense. My fault, but stupid pax didn't help out much. I will NEVER allow more than four people in my car, ever. The $185 ticket isn't worth it. Again, my fault for not saying "no," but lesson learned. If pax are too cheap and careless and expect me to risk a ticket, then that's on them.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

I laugh when I see fellow drivers squeeze more than 4 pax in an UberX vehicle...

Every-time I see more than 4 approach my vehicle, I keep the doors locked, put the pax window down and inform them I will be canceling the ride for their safety as I legally can't take more than 4... When they say "we will make it worth your while", I simply stick out my hand and they get the picture. Cash money upfront or it ain't happening. 

Have gotten over *$50* in tips because of this and my rating is still above a 4.8

Stop letting these cheap punks push you drivers around. The rates are already ridiculously low (in my city it's* $0.75*/mile). I am not risking a ticket because "the last Uber driver did it" without making it worth my while...


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Yep keep doors locked until I verify there are 4 or less. Also if I see people coming with a child obviously under 8 years old until I verify they indeed have a child seat. Some people in Baltimore seem to think once the baby is too big for the carrier that goes on a stroller, that they don't need a child seat since they don't have a car. 

Also have the ones who just want to go and not buckle those carriers in, and get nasty when I tell them the car isn't moving until that seat is properly buckled in and al seat belts fastened.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Have gotten over *$50* in tips because of this and my rating i


50 bucks in tips doesnt cover the 185 dollar ticket for having unbuckled Pax. Not worth it.

Whats funny is anyone who tips you more than 10 dollars for taking more than 4 pax probably would have saved money just taking an XL


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> 50 bucks in tips doesnt cover the 185 dollar ticket for having unbuckled Pax. Not worth it.
> 
> Whats funny is anyone who tips you more than 10 dollars for taking more than 4 pax probably would have saved money just taking an XL


Can't argue with you that it isn't worth it, but at least then I know what risk I chose to take since 99.9% of the time I never get pulled over and with my tinted windows, seeing inside the vehicle at night isn't easy -- wouldn't risk it in the day.

But I never allow more than 5. And if they are all grown 6ft 200 lbs adults, NOT happening -- call UberXL or SUV


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

I request a tip up front before they get in and I get a GOOD one every single time


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

injera said:


> Every pax knows 4 is the limit.
> 
> Every pax knows a driver taking 5 is breaking the rules of Uber as well as the local law.
> 
> Every pax hopes to have either a driver who is too timid to speak up, or who doesnt want to risk losing the fare.


Since I drive mostly weekend nights this happens to me a lot. I drive a PriusC. I tell them four is the limit, they know it, so they can get out or their extra friends can call another uber. So far they keep it to four and stay in the car while the others fend for themselves.

I take enough crap from customers at my regular big box job. No way will I take it in my own car. I am polite, but I won't put up with it.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok so I just upgraded from x to xl. I see you guys say just get it adjusted through uber and say nothing to pax. What if the passengers lie and say it's not true unless you have a cam or something. So what if I tell them to re request xl. I want o make I sleek as possible. Also with he luggage I used to drive a corolla but if you couldn't fit everything in the trunk you're not putting it in the seats no way especially cuz I hav leather so I'd tell them get xl. But now that I'm xl and what if I get a ton of luggage by uber x request I will most likely tell them to update uber xl. What do you guys think. Only if they have 2 large traveling bags?


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> Ok so I just upgraded from x to xl. I see you guys say just get it adjusted through uber and say nothing to pax. What if the passengers lie and say it's not true unless you have a cam or something. So what if I tell them to re request xl. I want o make I sleek as possible. Also with he luggage I used to drive a corolla but if you couldn't fit everything in the trunk you're not putting it in the seats no way especially cuz I hav leather so I'd tell them get xl. But now that I'm xl and what if I get a ton of luggage by uber x request I will most likely tell them to update uber xl. What do you guys think. Only if they have 2 large traveling bags?


I had a ping from the airport for XL there were just two pax with 2 small bags. I was like OK whatever. They said they just liked riding in a bigger car. Go figure!


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

DogPound said:


> I had a ping from the airport for XL there were just two pax with 2 small bags. I was like OK whatever. They said they just liked riding in a bigger car. Go figure!


I guess that would be true because I do that or use uber select or use lyft in general. That should be one of the benefits of lyft plus!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

One time six drunk college kids all holding open beer cans wanted to get into my little Uberx. I told them, no I could take 4 and that they needed to order an XL. they got beligerant with me. I cancelled the order and as I was driving away a girl threw a full beer can and hit the back of my car and then she chased my car down the street. I told Uber about this horrible pax and they did nothing.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

sc


Buddywannaride said:


> One time six drunk college kids all holding open beer cans wanted to get into my little Uberx. I told them, no I could take 4 and that they needed to order an XL. they got beligerant with me. I cancelled the order and as I was driving away a girl threw a full beer can and hit the back of my car and then she chased my car down the street. I told Uber about this horrible pax and they did nothing.


Screw telling uber. I would have called the police if someone vandalized my car.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

kabibe said:


> sc
> 
> Screw telling uber. I would have called the police if someone vandalized my car.


Seriously a lot of drivers think uber is there for us but we forget we have the police for crimes to handle. I always tell the passengers the same if it's something serious call the right authorities don't email uber they can't physically be there if your in trouble!!


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I keep my door locked till i know how many rider if it looks like a large group is waiting


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> One time six drunk college kids all holding open beer cans wanted to get into my little Uberx. I told them, no I could take 4 and that they needed to order an XL. they got beligerant with me. I cancelled the order and as I was driving away a girl threw a full beer can and hit the back of my car and then she chased my car down the street. I told Uber about this horrible pax and they did nothing.


And some pax I occasionally talk to wonder why there's so much underlying backlash among the drivers.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> Ok so I just upgraded from x to xl. I see you guys say just get it adjusted through uber and say nothing to pax. What if the passengers lie and say it's not true unless you have a cam or something. So what if I tell them to re request xl. I want o make I sleek as possible. Also with he luggage I used to drive a corolla but if you couldn't fit everything in the trunk you're not putting it in the seats no way especially cuz I hav leather so I'd tell them get xl. But now that I'm xl and what if I get a ton of luggage by uber x request I will most likely tell them to update uber xl. What do you guys think. Only if they have 2 large traveling bags?


What does this mean? Did you get a bigger vehicle and you now qualify for XL? Or just convince your office to upgrade you to XL while still driving a corolla?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You can always just take them and then fare adjust them.





cubert said:


> Always email Uber if you have more that 4 pax, always works for me.





Oscarthegrouch said:


> I don't even say anything when they jump in the van. Then when the trip is over I have it changed to an xl.





NOLA-Uber said:


> When I get an Uber X ping and there are 5 or 6 riders, I say nothing.





poopyhead said:


> That's what I do too.


Even better than just passivly waiting for these upgraded fares, create your own:

When you are pulling away _to go_ _to_ the riders, send a preset text that tells them you can carry up to 6.

My shortcut is UOW (Uber On Way) = "Hi, this is RamzFanz your Uber driver. I'm on my way! Please be aware my van can only carry up to 6 passengers. Thanks!

1) It tells those that want to squeeze in 7, you aren't going to. I've not had overloading attempts since I started doing this.

2) It gives parties of 4 time to find more friends. This is especially successful at college bars. I've way upped my XL doing this. I've even been thanked for the heads up.



Mark Johnson said:


> When they say "we will make it worth your while", I simply stick out my hand and they get the picture. Cash money upfront or it ain't happening.





Happyhead said:


> I request a tip up front before they get in and I get a GOOD one every single time


I take the dashcam video of X drivers packing in more than 4 and send it to Uber. You're either stealing from an XL driver or another X driver who could have been called. You're also screwing over future drivers who have to deal with the whining pax and/or low ratings because _they_ follow the rules _you_ broke.

I sit in the back of the line just so I will get XL and leave the X fares for X drivers. I also refuse to take 7 and which creates additional X fares for X drivers, so I don't feel bad in the slightest.

I've done this at least 10 times and would urge all XL drivers to do the same. Not only is it dangerous and illegal, that's _your_ fare they are stealing.

By the way, Uber has said they do not insure if you are overloading. I'm not sure I buy it, but that's their position.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I take the dashcam video of X drivers packing in more than 4 and send it to Uber. You're either stealing from an XL driver or another X driver who could have been called. You're also screwing over future drivers who have to deal with the whining pax and/or low ratings because _they_ follow the rules _you_ broke.
> 
> I sit in the back of the line just so I will get XL and leave the X for X drivers and I refuse to take 7 and that creates additional X fares for X drivers, so I don't feel bad in the slightest.
> 
> I've done this at least 10 times and would urge all XL drivers to do the same. Not only is it dangerous and illegal, that's _your_ fare they are stealing.


If I send you all the tips I have gotten from taking more than 4 pax, can we call it even and still be friends?

But you are right in that we taking fares that another XL driver could have had. Hence forth, I promise to cancel trips of more that 4 pax and recommend an XL if they don't tip in advance...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> If I send you all the tips I have gotten from taking more than 4 pax, can we call it even and still be friends?
> 
> But you are right in that we taking fares that another XL driver could have had. Hence forth, I promise to cancel trips of more that 4 pax and recommend an XL if they don't tip in advance...


_Sure, I'll PM you my bank account info and SS number. _

Correction: XL _or_ X drivers. They're screwing _one_ of us every time.

So I would also urge X drivers to turn in the fare thieves. The bonus of turning in these drivers is there will be less drivers so you can get the fares they stole _and_ their fares!

I'm just helping stupid drivers get the attention and help they need! We're all in this together!

If I see a cop, I will turn them in to the cop too. Hasn't happened yet, but it will. When it does, I will get a pic of the driver getting his ticket(s) for you all to enjoy (and to send to Uber, of course).


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> _Sure, I'll PM you my bank account info and SS number._
> 
> Correction: XL _or_ X drivers. You're screwing _one_ of us every time.
> 
> ...


I hear you brother...


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> What does this mean? Did you get a bigger vehicle and you now qualify for XL? Or just convince your office to upgrade you to XL while still driving a corolla?


No i got a bigger vehicle!! Lol


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

The only way to get more money on this job is to steal it from the pax somehow. I need some ideas.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> The only way to get more money on this job is to steal it from the pax somehow. I need some ideas.


Chloroform + stun gun + face mask

User discretion is advised....


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

NOLA-Uber said:


> I drive XL. When I get an Uber X ping and there are 5 or 6 riders, I say nothing. When I finish driving for the day I pull up that trip and use the help button and then click on "there were more than 4 riders". I always get the fare adjustment.
> If I get an XL ping and there are more than 6 riders, I keep the doors locked and tell them there are too many riders and to order another Uber. If you only take 6 of them, they will be pissed and give you a 1 star rating.


This is what I do. I operate in a Big 10 college town so this happens quite often.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Some XLs could fit 7 passengers if the middle row has 3 seats


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Some XLs could fit 7 passengers if the middle row has 3 seats


I know I think it's the saburban and maybe a few other cars. But it's most likely you're only driving a 7 seater on xl. Plus when you request a ride it's telling you it's for 6 passengers!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Even better than just passivly waiting for these upgraded fares, create your own:
> 
> When you are pulling away _to go_ _to_ the riders, send a preset text that tells them you can carry up to 6.
> 
> ...


First off "Ramzfanz" if your butt hurt about getting "screwed" by people you probably shouldn't be working for Uber. Uber is the king of screwing their drivers over.
Secondly, to steal money from someone it would have to have been theirs in the first place. Choose your words wisley. Also " to be a thief we would have had to have stolen someone else's property. By letting an extra passenger in my vehicle and getting extra tips for it I'm not stealing anyone else's property.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Of course add to this Please stop allowing pax to bring those damn red party cups in the car. I had 2 pax on one pick up try it, and get all butthurt when I said no they couldn't do it. Then had a guy with an open beer try it a while later. Common thread with them "All the Uber drivers let us."


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Of course add to this Please stop allowing pax to bring those damn red party cups in the car. I had 2 pax on one pick up try it, and get all butthurt when I said no they couldn't do it. Then had a guy with an open beer try it a while later. Common thread with them "All the Uber drivers let us."


That's when the mean mom in me comes out and tells them i don't care what the other drivers do, you're in my car now. You can follow the rules or call someone else.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

kabibe said:


> That's when the mean mom in me comes out and tells them i don't care what the other drivers do, you're in my car now. You can follow the rules or call someone else.


Me too. And had the couple of chicks low rate me because awww they went back in the house and got containers with lids. They were also annoying as all get out with wanting a certain exit, then changing their minds when they pulled up Waze and saw the traffic time., which is the way I was heading in the first place. Rating recovered by the next day when the rest of the riders I had put ratings in. The second guy was ok about it when i said they might but it's illegal and there are cops all over the place here with the Ravens game. His friend too the opportunity to chug the rest of his. I swear the words no alcohol in here is a personal challenge for some.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I once took 5 thinking I could get an adjustment to the fare from x to xl. But since I have a car , the uber support just said we cant give youthe xl rate and cancel the trip next time.


Had Uber adjusted the fare for every car drivers out there, there wouldn't be any problems because they'll get charged xl fare whether they rat pack or not. It's uber's fault and not drivers for allowing pax this loophole. Pax not gonna stop doing it as long as they will always get away with it. Uber and car drivers makes less money while transporting more pax but it's uber's fault.

Personally I think the fare should change a little. There should be a small fee like an extra $1 for every additional pax onboard an uberX car. It's like what the airlines does for luggages.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

autofill said:


> Had Uber adjusted the fare for every car drivers out there, there wouldn't be any problems because they'll get charged xl fare whether they rat pack or not. It's uber's fault and not drivers for allowing pax this loophole. Pax not gonna stop doing it as long as they will always get away with it. Uber and car drivers makes less money while transporting more pax but it's uber's fault.
> 
> Personally I think the fare should change a little. There should be a small fee like an extra $1 for every additional pax onboard an uberX car. It's like what the airlines does for luggages.


My car has five seatbelts including mine. I'm not paying the hefty fine because of the seatbelt law. So the limit is four. They know it and i know it. They can call another uber or cancel and call uberXL.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

kabibe said:


> My car has five seatbelts including mine. I'm not paying the hefty fine because of the seatbelt law. So the limit is four. They know it and i know it. They can call another uber or cancel and call uberXL.


I don't know about your area but UberXL is not available for pax at certain times in my area. They got no other option except to pack into an uberX.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

autofill said:


> I don't know about your area but UberXL is not available for pax at certain times in my area. They got no other option except to pack into an uberX.


Or call two UberX cars and give two drivers the opportunity to get a fare...

The pax can always use one of THEIR own cars and squeeze the whole of Cuba in there for all I care...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

autofill said:


> I don't know about your area but UberXL is not available for pax at certain times in my area. They got no other option except to pack into an uberX.


Actually they can order two x's, stop getting taken advantage of


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Actually they can order two x's, stop getting taken advantage of


I don't know about you, but it's a pretty common occurrence for me to see another uber picking up people at the same house, or even several, if it's a party or large group going out to the bars.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> First off "Ramzfanz" if your butt hurt about getting "screwed" by people you probably shouldn't be working for Uber. Uber is the king of screwing their drivers over.
> Secondly, to steal money from someone it would have to have been theirs in the first place. Choose your words wisley. Also " to be a thief we would have had to have stolen someone else's property. By letting an extra passenger in my vehicle and getting extra tips for it I'm not stealing anyone else's property.


Sorry, by taking a fare against the TOS, you are stealing from whoever would have fairly gotten that ping. No worries though, I'll get you banned from the app if I can for the theft.

Uber has never screwed me. YMMV.

All drivers should get overloaders reported and banned. It's a win win.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

d0n said:


> I feel bad for XL drivers, any time I get too much luggage the PAX decides to cram in the backsit, I tell them that they need XL and cancel with excessive luggage.
> 
> I've met XL drivers that literally sleep at the airport to get rides.


When we cancel for that reason, does it count against us?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

SweetAMGUberLyft said:


> When we cancel for that reason, does it count against us?


Sometimes... not clear with it myself, I think after 10 mins it doesn't.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Actually they can order two x's, stop getting taken advantage of


Don't you think pax know how to do this but they don't? You thinking from a drivers prospective but a pax can careless what you think.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am not sure how its ubers fault. You can cancel a ride and note the pax had too many passengers. they get an email from uber. i am not sure how you expect uber to do more


Yeah pax gonna be scared getting that Uber email as if Uber going to send them one, lol.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

autofill said:


> Don't you think pax know how to do this but they don't? You thinking from a drivers prospective but a pax can careless what you think.


Because sucker drivers let them.

If you only take 4 and leave the other pax they have to order a second Uber. Stop enabling them


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

SweetAMGUberLyft said:


> When we cancel for that reason, does it count against us?


I have been told repeatedly by Uber, in person and via email, that _every_ ride I cancel counts against me. Since that includes even people who aren't around to be picked up when I arrive, and I have no other choice BUT to cancel, I'd say yes it counts too.


----------



## DogPound (Oct 10, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> I have been told repeatedly by Uber, in person and via email, that _every_ ride I cancel counts against me. Since that includes even people who aren't around to be picked up when I arrive, and I have no other choice BUT to cancel, I'd say yes it counts too.


I also noticed when you cancel for now show it counts against you it aint our fault wtf


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Sorry, by taking a fare against the TOS, you are stealing from whoever would have fairly gotten that ping. No worries though, I'll get you banned from the app if I can for the theft.
> 
> Uber has never screwed me. YMMV.
> 
> All drivers should get overloaders reported and banned. It's a win win.


So your going to tell on me for taking an extra rider "RamzFanz" and try to get me banned from uber..YA BIG BABY.. You were the lil bi*ch in high school who would wave your hand rapidly to remind the teacher daily about the home work that she forgot to go over , whIle every one in the class room wants to beat your face in... LMAO! Manchilds like you are so annoying. You must be super successful in your daily life for being such a hero LMAO
Here I'll post a pic of me so it will be easier for ya lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> So your going to tell on me for taking an extra rider "RamzFanz" and try to get me banned from uber..YA BIG BABY.. You were the lil bi*ch in high school who would wave your hand rapidly to remind the teacher daily about the home work that she forgot to go over , whIle every one in the class room wants to beat your face in... LMAO! Manchilds like you are so annoying. You must be super successful in your daily life for being such a hero LMAO
> Here I'll post a pic of me so it will be easier for ya lol


No, I'm the kid who punched bullies in the face. I _refuse_ to be pushed around. If you're breaking the rules and it has no effect on me, I couldn't care less, it's between you and the law. Once you come after me or mine, I act. Overloading is stealing from my family and the most senseless and selfish part about is, it's _for no reason_. Every single time I've said no to overloading they just call another Uber.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Overloading is stealing from my family, and the most selfish part about is it's _for no reason_.


Somebody is entitled


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Somebody is entitled


Somebody says no to stealing from me. Go inefficient route someone, leave the ride running after drop off, steal phones, and make fake puking reports using Campbell's soup.

Only an idiot overloads, risks the well being and lives of passengers, comprises their insurance by taking cash, and risks tickets for a few pennies while screwing over other drivers.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Somebody says no to stealing from me. Go inefficient route someone, leave the ride running after drop off, steal phones, and make fake puking reports using Campbell's soup.
> 
> Only an idiot overloads, risks the well being and lives of passengers, comprises their insurance by taking cash, and risks tickets for a few pennies while screwing over other drivers.


No one said anything about overloading you're the only one who mentioned it. I said I took an extra passenger. I never mentioned anything about overloading so I don't know where you're getting this information.. stop putting words into other people mouths. I have a strong feeling I'm not the first person who's ever told you this and I probably won't be the last. What a joke.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> Clearly from your post, and your past posts your a lil BI*CH! and youve always been one. NO one is stealing from your family RamzFanz!! It was never your money to begin with!!! To steal money from someone you would of had to have it in your possession to begin with. what part of that don't you understand?!?! . Maybe you should have paid attention in school instead of worrying about everyone else's business.. Take your skirt off and stop crying ! lmao if you're hurting for money that bad go get a real job.


Ohhhhh, I see, OK. My bad.

I thought if, by the rules we both agreed to, I was entitled to a request but YOU circumventing the rules to take it, was stealing. I'm an idiot I guess.

So, if I take social security checks out of mailboxes and cash them, then it's fairly mine because it wasn't theirs yet since I intercepted it before it became theirs? If I go on disability using a fraudulent claim, it's not stealing from taxpayers, because that money wasn't in their possession? If I find an exploit that allows me to cut in line at an airport queue, that's fine and not stealing? I can do anything I want to make money no matter who it harms?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> No one is stealing from this guy, he's a complete moron!! he needs to go back to school and educate himself as to what stealing is.


Whereas you're just risking the life of at least one passenger. You, sir, are a genuine hero!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> No one said anything about overloading you're the only one who mentioned it. I said I took an extra passenger. I never mentioned anything about overloading so I don't know where you're getting this information.. stop putting words into other people mouths. I have a strong feeling I'm not the first person who's ever told you this and I probably won't be the last. What a joke.


 My definition of overloading is taking too many passangers _per our agreements_, period.

So, by your definition, killing fares for other Ubers, accepting cash for fares, and compromising your insurance is OK as long as they all have seatbelts? Got it.

You are correct. You're not the first person I've confronted on this topic.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Ohhhhh, I see, OK. My bad.
> 
> I thought if, by the rules we both agreed to, I was entitled to a request, YOU circumventing the rules to take it, was stealing. I'm an idiot I guess.
> 
> So, if I take social security checks out of mailboxes and cash them, then it's fairly mine because it wasn't theirs yet since I intercepted it before it became theirs? If I go on disability using a fraudulent claim, it's not stealing from taxpayers, because that money wasn't in their possession? If I find an exploit that allows me to cut in line at an airport queue, that's fine and not stealing? I can do anything I want to make money no matter who it harms?


You're really not thinking these things through before you're typing them out.. If you're taking disability and Social Security checks out of someone's mailbox and cashing them, they are not in your name they are addressed to someone else and in someone else's name is there for your stealing..


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> My definition of overloading is taking too many passangers _per our agreements_, period.
> 
> So, by your definition, killing fares for other Ubers, accepting cash for fares, and compromising your insurance is OK as long as they all have seatbelts? Got it.
> 
> You are correct. You're not the first person I've confronted on this topic.


 well uber compensated me for the extra passenger so they apparently don't think it's stealing either. So go take it up with them. And if you read my last post properly you would have realized I said to "stop putting words into other people's mouths" is actually what I was referencing when I stated that I'm not the first person who has probably said this to you, and will not be the last. I'm pretty sure that this is not an isolated incident with you and it's something that you do often


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> You're really not thinking these things through before you're typing them out.. If you're taking disability and Social Security checks out of someone's mailbox and cashing them, they are not in your name they are addressed to someone else and in someone else's name is there for your stealing..


Nope. It wasn't in their hands yet so it isn't theirs, even if, by the rules, it would have been theirs.

It's OK to circumvent rules to take rides from other drivers. You taught me this, remember?

Hey, let me run this by you:

I want to wait until surge at a hot spot and then fake request your uber to get rid of you so I can take the next ping. We're cool with this, yes? I, mean, it's not yours yet and it's OK to break the rules so it never will be, and you won't report me for doing it to you, yeah?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Pick one:

1)


Happyhead said:


> So your going to tell on me for taking an extra rider "RamzFanz" and try to get me banned from uber


2)


Happyhead said:


> well uber compensated me for the extra passenger so they apparently don't think it's stealing either.


Which is it? This lesson on _valid business strategies_ vs _stealing_ will be much more clear if you pick a single stance and not contradict yourself. Is it an extra passenger or not? Because if it is, Uber will not compensate you.

ex·tra
ˈekstrə/

_noun_

*1*.
an item in addition to what is usual or strictly necessary.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Nope. It wasn't in their hands yet so it isn't theirs, even if, by the rules, it would have been theirs.
> 
> It's OK to circumvent rules to take rides from other drivers. You taught me this, remember?
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter whose hands it's in. if the check is not in your name and your taking it out of someone's mailbox and cashing it, then that's stealing from someone else. you really need to look up the definition of stealing.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Happyhead said:


> It doesn't matter whose hands it's in. if the check is not in your name and your taking it out of someone's mailbox and cashing it, then that's stealing from someone else. you really need to look up the definition of stealing.


OK, you're not good at subtleties, forget the check.

It's perfectly fine to fake ping you or jump in line at the queue, yes?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> No, I'm the kid who punched bullies in the face.


You're nicer than I was. I used to kick them in the balls. Us shirt people can only hit so high you know.


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

This happened with pool, I hate sat it I took one. 3 ppl, but the max is 2 per pickup. They had an infant. Guess they thought the baby didn't count. Then said, other drivers let them do it. I told them everyone has to have a seat belt. The guy wanted to get Smart with me saying there are 4. But I told them, the 2nd pax trip may have 2 passengers.

Don't get me started abt not having a car set for the baby either. Geesh!


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

SMH Uber said:


> This happened with pool, I hate sat it I took one. 3 ppl, but the max is 2 per pickup. They had an infant. Guess they thought the baby didn't count. Then said, other drivers let them do it. I told them everyone has to have a seat belt. The guy wanted to get Smart with me saying there are 4. But I told them, the 2nd pax trip may have 2 passengers.
> 
> Don't get me started about not having a car set for the baby either. Geesh!


You took them? 

Not sure about your state but here any child below 8 years old must use a booster or child seat. Which means the baby would have to occupy a seat.

CANCEL

--> Reason: cheap a** pax willing to risk infant's life.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> You took them?
> 
> Not sure about your state but here any child below 8 years old must use a booster or child seat. Which means the baby would have to occupy a seat.
> 
> ...


Too bad Uber doesn't have No child seat listed as a cancellation reason, and they don't let you add a comment about them either. Even under Other. They really need that.


----------



## Jaryak534 (Nov 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> OK, you're not good at subtleties, forget the check.
> 
> It's perfectly fine to fake ping you or jump in line at the queue, yes?


I really don't think you're understanding what she's saying. She drives an XL, which holds more pax than an X. If she shows up for an X pick up and there are too many pax, she takes them anyways and then has Uber adjust the fare to an XL. Everybody has a seatbelt, so I'm not sure how you think she's endangering the lives of her pax or putting her insurance at risk. This is pretty common practice for drivers who do X and XL and is definitely not against the rules in any way, nor is she "stealing" fares from other drivers as she is able and allowed to take the extra pax.

You're oddly emotional about this, especially with all your ranting and raving about "stealing from your family." You realize that you guys live nowhere near each other, right? Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If I'm XL and I'm sitting outside a bar and I see the Uber X in front of me load 5 passengers, darn right they're stealing from me because that would have been my XL ride had he and every X driver not taken 5 passengers.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> If I'm XL and I'm sitting outside a bar and I see the Uber X in front of me load 5 passengers, darn right they're stealing from me because that would have been my XL ride had he and every X driver not taken 5 passengers.


Not necessarily...

What if the group of 5 decided to split into groups of 2 and 3 pax -- as they wished to go to different destinations -- and requested two UberX vehicles?

But if the group of 5 entered your car and you started the trip, and an UberX driver came to your pax window and informed them that he would be willing to take all five for a cheaper rate and compensate them for their cancel fee (because the trip was going to be long and on surge)...

THEN you can call it stealing...


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Well we have a thread of a poster bragging how he fit 7 people into his Prius


I've had 9 in mine......SMU


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

I got a ticket in DT when I first started in Aug. I had four guys on the back and one in the front. A police officer on a bike tapped my window and signaled me to turn right on the curb. I was on G st and Tenth. As soon as I turn right and parked the guys in the back opened the door and left. The police gave me a ticket for rider without a seatbelt. I cancelled the ride then and the front PAX left after with a bunch of sorry, sorry, sorry. I was promised a tip and help with the ticket if I got one. The police officer told me if the guy was in the back still he would have gotten a one too because he's an adult. Mine was $165 and his would have been $125. I took a driving course to reduce my insurance. Not worth it for me. I have a Prius C. I've been cussed at, yelled at, promised everything, flagged $20 dollars on my face, my car kicked and spit on. There was even a drunk girl pushing and shoving me trying to convince me why I should take all 6 of them. Sorry, I learned my lesson. Only 4 PAX for me.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

DogPound said:


> Drivers need to stop picking up more than 4 pax on uberX, stop being desperate it's illegal. I'm tired of driving to a ping and have 5 people show up and say other drivers let them in. I drive uberXL but they request uberX and want to pay uberX rate FOH! That I show up in an XL vehicle to a X ping doesn't matter. If you are more than 4 expect to pay more or get out!


You can get Uber to change the fare to XL rate. I used to do it a lot when I logged on as both X and XL


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

MidKnightHer said:


> I got a ticket in DT when I first started in Aug. I had four guys on the back and one in the front. A police officer on a bike tapped my window and signaled me to turn right on the curb. I was on G st and Tenth. As soon as I turn right and parked the guys in the back opened the door and left. The police gave me a ticket for rider without a seatbelt. I cancelled the ride then and the front PAX left after with a bunch of sorry, sorry, sorry. I was promised a tip and help with the ticket if I got one. The police officer told me if the guy was in the back still he would have gotten a one too because he's an adult. Mine was $165 and his would have been $125. I took a driving course to reduce my insurance. Not worth it for me. I have a Prius C. I've been cussed at, yelled at, promised everything, flagged $20 dollars on my face, my car kicked and spit on. There was even a drunk girl pushing and shoving me trying to convince me why I should take all 6 of them. Sorry, I learned my lesson. Only 4 PAX for me.


Wow, I would NEVER continue any job where I was being mentally and physically assaulted along with my own personal property being maliciously vandalized.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> I request a tip up front before they get in and I get a GOOD one every single time


Eventually someone will report you and you'll be deactivated or you'll get ticketed or, worst case, you'll be in an accident and be held personally liable for everything because the insurance won't pay.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> Eventually someone will report you and you'll be deactivated or you'll get ticketed or, worst case, you'll be in an accident and be held personally liable for everything because the insurance won't pay.


Report me??? I told Uber myself and got reimbursed from Uber so I'm not too sure where your going with this.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> One time six drunk college kids all holding open beer cans wanted to get into my little Uberx. I told them, no I could take 4 and that they needed to order an XL. they got beligerant with me. I cancelled the order and as I was driving away a girl threw a full beer can and hit the back of my car and then she chased my car down the street. I told Uber about this horrible pax and they did nothing.


Last time someone chased my car, their dead body was found behind a crack house in another sate and I had a $175.00 ride.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Report me??? I told Uber myself and got reimbursed from Uber so I'm not too sure where your going with this.


Uber "reimbursed" you for demanding payment outside of Uber's system ? I doubt that.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> Uber "reimbursed" you for accepting too many passengers? I doubt that.


Yup, it's also an option under complaints. It did take a few exchange of emails however they did adjust the fair. I also informed the passengers before they sat in my vehicle that I would have to send a note to uber letting them know that I would be taking 5 passengers instead of 4 and would also request some cash up front and they were fine about it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> Had Uber adjusted the fare for every car drivers out there, there wouldn't be any problems because they'll get charged xl fare whether they rat pack or not. It's uber's fault and not drivers for allowing pax this loophole. Pax not gonna stop doing it as long as they will always get away with it. Uber and car drivers makes less money while transporting more pax but it's uber's fault.
> 
> Personally I think the fare should change a little. There should be a small fee like an extra $1 for every additional pax onboard an uberX car. It's like what the airlines does for luggages.


You ignore two important facts:1) Overloading the car is illegal and the ticket is substantial ($223 per head plus court costs in my town) and 2) neither your insurance, Uber's insurance, or driver(s) of other vehicles are liable in the event of a wreck, you are.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> You ignore two important facts:1) Overloading the car is illegal and the ticket is substantial ($223 per head plus court costs in my town) and 2) neither your insurance, Uber's insurance, or driver(s) of other vehicles are liable in the event of a wreck, you are.


But if you have the space and adequate seat belts for these passengers it's not overloading and it's not a liability especially if Uber is notified of this


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Yup, it's also an option under complaints. It did take a few exchange of emails however they did adjust the fair. I also informed the passengers before they sat in my vehicle that I would have to send a note to uber letting them know that I would be taking 5 passengers instead of 4 and would also request some cash up front and they were fine about it.


If they complain you asked for a tip to carry extra pax you will absolutely be deactivated. I know three drivers who were deactivated for varying times, one permanently.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> If they complain you asked for a tip to carry extra pax you will absolutely be deactivated. I know three drivers who were deactivated for varying times, one permanently.


Nope, you will not be deactivated for asking for a tip.. It is completely allowed.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> But if you have the space and adequate seat belts for these passengers it's not overloading and it's not a liability especially if Uber is notified of this


You said you had too many passengers, now you say you didn't. I give up......


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Please remind me where I said I took " too many passangers I'm my vehicle"


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Nope, you will not be deactivated for asking for a tip.. It is completely allowed.


You weren't "asking", you demanded. You keep changing your story.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Please remind me where I said I took " too many passangers I'm my vehicle"


The post were you posted a pic


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> The post were you posted a pic


Nope, wrong again.. I never said I took " too many passangers in my vehicle"
I said I took an extra rider from what was requested.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> No one said anything about overloading you're the only one who mentioned it. I said I took an extra passenger. I never mentioned anything about overloading so I don't know where you're getting this information.. stop putting words into other people mouths. I have a strong feeling I'm not the first person who's ever told you this and I probably won't be the last. What a joke.


Actually, "taking an extra passenger" and "overloading" are the same thing. You did say you were overloading.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> You weren't "asking", you demanded. You keep changing your story.


And.. wrong again, where are you getting this info.. I would never demand a tip. I d them the stipulations before they entered my vehicle. And they had no problem with it


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Nope, wrong again.. I never said I took " too many passangers in my vehicle"
> I said I took an extra rider from what was requested.


They don't request for a number of riders. Just X or XL, or some other level. You keep changing your story.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> And.. wrong again, where are you getting this info.. I would never demand a tip. I d them the stipulations before they entered my vehicle. And they had no problem with it


That is a demand. Do you not speak English?


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> Actually, "taking an extra passenger" and "overloading" are the same thing. You did say you were overloading.


I never said I overloaded either.
Im done with this conversation. your wasting my time


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Ok, you are apparently having a hard time reading, I never said I overloaded either.
> Im done with this conversation. your wasting my time


You have a hard time writing truthfully. My reading and comprehension are excellent , in the 99th percentile. Keep asking for extra money up front and then getting the fare adjusted after. Let's see how long you last.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> You have a hard time writing truthfully. My reading and comprehension are excellent , in the 99th percentile. Keep asking for extra money up front and then getting the fare adjusted after. Let's see how long you last.


You've clearly proven that they are awfull. I have over 2000 rides under my blet and have remained between 4.95- 4.96 for the las 6 months so I went be going anywhere. Unfortunately this conversation is going no where and is a waste of time so good luck to you and your excellent comprehensive skills


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> You've clearly proven that they are awfull. I have over 2000 rides under my blet and have remained between 4.95- 4.96 for the las 6 months so I went be going anywhere. Unfortunately this conversation is going no where and is a waste of time so good luck to you and your excellent comprehensive skills


A single four star changes your rating by .02, so you're clearly lying. You say you did things and then deny you said it. The problem isn't me or my reading skills, the problem is you are a liar.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> I don't know about your area but UberXL is not available for pax at certain times in my area. They got no other option except to pack into an uberX.


They can't order two X's or just wait 10 minutes?


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> A single four star changes your rating by .02, so you're clearly lying. You say you did things and then deny you said it. The problem isn't me or my reading skills, the problem is you are a liar.


I have nothing to lie about.. however I will prove it to you, and then Im done with this ridiculous conversation. Those are my weekly averages and my overall score has not dropped below a 4.95 in 6 months so I don't know where your getting your wrong info


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Your first pic shows ratings lower than what you said, so apparently you do have something to lie about. You said said you were done several posts ago. That wasn't true, either.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> Your first pic shows ratings lower than what you said, so apparently you do have something to lie about. You said said you were done several posts ago. That wasn't true, either.


Hey genius, Those are my weekly ratings. My overall solid score has not dropped below a 4.95 like I said. I don't need to prove anything to you.. You apparently have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Hey genius, Those are my weekly ratings. My overall solid score has not dropped below a 4.95 like I said. I don't need to prove anything to you.. You apparently have way too much time on your hands.


You've proven you can't tell the same story twice without changing it. 
You said your score remained between 4.5 and 4.6 for the last six months. You never said "overall" score till after I pointed out you were lying.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> You ignore two important facts:1) Overloading the car is illegal and the ticket is substantial ($223 per head plus court costs in my town) and 2) neither your insurance, Uber's insurance, or driver(s) of other vehicles are liable in the event of a wreck, you are.


You ignore one important fact: pax can careless about you, insurance, and the law. If Uber won't charge them for more than 4 in uberX, they will continue to do so period.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> They can't order two X's or just wait 10 minutes?


No pax not going to pay extra if they can pack 5 in uberX. They not stupid.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> You ignore one important fact: pax can careless about you, insurance, and the law. If Uber won't charge them for more than 4 in uberX, they will continue to do so period.


You don't seem to address the post you replied to so perhaps you didn't understand it?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> You don't seem to address the post you replied to so perhaps you didn't understand it?


I was addressing your reply to my post. No misunderstanding here.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> I was addressing your reply to my post. No misunderstanding here.


Er... no, but whatever


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> Er... no, but whatever


I guess you forgot what you posted on page 5.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> I guess you forgot what you posted on page 5.


I posted things YOU should care about, not what the pax cares about. But ignore the risk you are placing yourself in if you wish


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> I posted things YOU should care about, not what the pax cares about. But ignore the risk you are placing yourself in if you wish


My post is about what the pax think and do. We drivers already know the risk, nothing you have to emphasize.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

autofill said:


> My post is about what the pax think and do. We drivers already know the risk, nothing you have to emphasize.


My post wasn't about what pax think, so you didn't address it. Clearly, someone should emphasize the risk. You chose to ignore it at your peril.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> My post wasn't about what pax think, so you didn't address it. Clearly, someone should emphasize the risk. You chose to ignore it at your peril.


Go preach to someone that cares about what you think. I don't take more than 4 so I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Rat said:


> They don't request for a number of riders. Just X or XL, or some other level. You keep changing your story.





Happyhead said:


> And.. wrong again, where are you getting this info.. I would never demand a tip. I d them the stipulations before they entered my vehicle. And they had no problem with it


I will settle this, you can adjust an X fare to XL if you have an XL vehicle. However if you only have 5 seats you cannot get an XL fare.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> What if the group of 5 decided to split into groups of 2 and 3 pax -- as they wished to go to different destinations -- and requested two UberX vehicles?
> 
> ...


Not if I see them all get in and the X car leaves


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Jaryak534 said:


> I really don't think you're understanding what she's saying. She drives an XL, which holds more pax than an X. If she shows up for an X pick up and there are too many pax, she takes them anyways and then has Uber adjust the fare to an XL. Everybody has a seatbelt, so I'm not sure how you think she's endangering the lives of her pax or putting her insurance at risk. This is pretty common practice for drivers who do X and XL and is definitely not against the rules in any way, nor is she "stealing" fares from other drivers as she is able and allowed to take the extra pax.
> 
> You're oddly emotional about this, especially with all your ranting and raving about "stealing from your family." You realize that you guys live nowhere near each other, right? Stop being so dramatic.


You should reread the thread. I'm an XL that does the same thing. The points made were clear.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> However if you only have 5 seats you cannot get an XL fare.


Nor are you allowed to carry 5 people.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I will settle this, you can adjust an X fare to XL if you have an XL vehicle. However if you only have 5 seats you cannot get an XL fare.


She is demanding a tip upfront to carry more than 4, then asking Uber for a fare adjustment also.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> She is demanding a tip upfront to carry more than 4, then asking Uber for a fare adjustment also.


Again, I don't demand anything, I tell the pax everything up front and let them choose to either ride with me or to request another.


----------



## WRXDriver23 (Oct 25, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Even better than just passivly waiting for these upgraded fares, create your own:
> 
> When you are pulling away _to go_ _to_ the riders, send a preset text that tells them you can carry up to 6.
> 
> ...


She never said she was overloading


----------



## WRXDriver23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rat said:


> She is demanding a tip upfront to carry more than 4, then asking Uber for a fare adjustment also.


People will **** your car up if you refuse to take them. Ie scratch your car. Kick in your door etc


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Again, I don't demand anything, I tell the pax everything up front and let them choose to either ride with me or to request another.


That is demanding, whether you want to redefine the word or not. Asking Uber to adjust the fare after you accept the extortion money is just theft. Soon one of your pax will report you and that will be the end of you driving for Uber.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

WRXDriver23 said:


> People will &%[email protected]!* your car up if you refuse to take them. Ie scratch your car. Kick in your door etc


And then both go to jail and get billed for all the damages. Quit trying to make excuses for a theif.


----------



## WRXDriver23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rat said:


> That is demanding, whether you want to redefine the word or not. Asking Uber to adjust the fare after you accept the extortion money is just theft. Soon one of your pax will report you and that will be the end of you driving for Uber.


She clearly stated she's asking not demanding what the passanger would like to do. What part of that do you not understand also this is not theft. Apparently you're not reading properly


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

WRXDriver23 said:


> She clearly stated she's asking not demanding what the passanger would like to do. What part of that do you not understand also this is not theft. Apparently you're not reading properly


No. Shedemands cash to take the trip. Falsely denying it doesn't change that fact. Adjusting the fare to get paid again for the service already paid for is theft. Apparently you think supporting a theif might get you laid.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> No. Shedemands cash to take the trip. Falsely denying it doesn't change that fact. Adjusting the fare to get paid again for the service already paid for is theft. Apparently you think supporting a theif might get you laid.


I don't demand anything?? what part of that aren't you understanding. I'm very clear with the pax before they enter my car. They can choose to request another vehicle. Wow!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> This happens to me every weekend. I don't even say anything when they jump in the van. Then when the trip is over I have it changed to an xl.


How can you put up with big groups of drunks? I don't take groups larger than 2 on the drunk shift.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> You're a theif. Trying to rationalize that theft makes you a liar, too. I don't care to speak to trash anyway, so good riddance.


Nope, I'm not a theif, for being upfront with passangers, again im very clear from the beginning However you are clearly an idiot and apparently I'm not the only one who thinks this!! Your a joke!!!!! lamo


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Happyhead said:


> Your a joke!!!!! lamo


Lamo means, "I lick" in Spanish. 
That may not be relevant to this discussion, though.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lamo means, "I lick" in Spanish.
> That may not be relevant to this discussion, though.


LMAO, I have a sense of humor


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Happyhead said:


> Nope, I'm not a theif, for being upfront with passangers, again im very clear from the beginning However you are clearly an idiot and apparently I'm not the only one who thinks this!! Your a joke!!!!! lamo


"Give me money for the extra pax" and then "Uber, adjust this fare because they had an extra pax" is not being "upfront". My not excusing your dishonesty is not idiocy.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rat said:


> "Give me money for the extra pax" and then "Uber, adjust this fare because they had an extra pax" is not being "upfront". My not excusing your dishonesty is not idiocy, but integrity. Something you are perhaps not familiar with.
> P.S It's "You're". Might want to learn to spell before calling others idiots.


Ok RAT, you apparently have some other underlying issues that you need to take care of so I'm going to stop feeding into your misery. I kind of feel for ya, much ♡♡♡ brotha


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

"The other guy let me ___________ and it was no problem!"

"Fine. Call the other guy."

"You're a $%@^&*^&%!!!!"

"Thanks for noticing, but you don't know me or how big of a $%@^&*^&% I can be. Care to find out?"


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Rex8976 said:


> "The other guy let me ___________ and it was no problem!"
> 
> "Fine. Call the other guy."
> 
> ...


HOLY BANANAS!! That truck is pimp!! hahaha


----------



## PhoenixMetro (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't take over 3 people. Anything over 3 puts me over gross vehicle weight rating. On the Versa and Sentra it is 750 pounds including driver, passengers and cargo. On the Altima and Camry, it is 950 pounds including driver, passengers and cargo. Look at the door jam placard that is riveted to the metal. Just because goober sais 4 people on the app, does not mean I am going to OVERLOAD my vehicle and cause excessive wear and possible criminal charges in an accident due to being overweight. Alot of this stuff I see is nothing more than goober cr**ing all over the driver's to make a buck and keep customers happy. I will save the W chain stores and drive-thrus for later. This is MY CAR and it's my rules.


----------

